# Personalwechsel in der Redaktion, Raffs Kleinkrieg mit der Baukolonne und zugestaubte Hardware - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Personalwechsel in der Redaktion, Raffs Kleinkrieg mit der Baukolonne und zugestaubte Hardware - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern *

					Obwohl diese Woche zur Freude unseres Organisators Marco eine Menge Seiten den Weg über Layout und Lektorat in die kommenden PCGH 09/2013 schafften, gab es am Freitag einen Abschied zu vollziehen, der nicht nur Herrn Albert sondern auch die ganze Redaktion traurig stimmte. Nach fünf Dienstjahren bei der PCGH hatte der (Bench)Marc seinen letzten Arbeitstag.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Personalwechsel in der Redaktion, Raffs Kleinkrieg mit der Baukolonne und zugestaubte Hardware - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern *


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juli 2013)

Schade das du gehst Marc trotzdem Danke für alle deine Artikel uns Tests  

Wie kann man Hardware so verstauben lassen?  

Pflegeleicht???  dann muss der Philipp sich ja keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Atma (14. Juli 2013)

Schade, dass du gehst, Marc. Alles Gute und vielen Dank für deine vielen ausführlichen Benches!


----------



## Combi (14. Juli 2013)

alles gute,schade dass du gehst...
bench on !!!!


----------



## OctoCore (14. Juli 2013)

Och!
Marc geht?
Bleibt die Frage, ob weiterhin den Weg des (Hardware-)Kriegers oder was Ordentliches? 
Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg, auf welchen Wegen auch immer - halt die Ohren steif!


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Juli 2013)

Adios Marc, es war schön mit dir.

Und willkommen an den Neuling *g*


----------



## SXFreak (14. Juli 2013)

Viel Glück Marc!
Kaum in der Redaktion und schon ist er wieder weg


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Juli 2013)

Marc war über 5 Jahre an Bord. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Juli 2013)

Kaum? Das waren fünf Jahre und vier Monate


----------



## Jeretxxo (14. Juli 2013)

Viel Erfolg weiterhin Marc, danke für all die guten Artikel.

Und noch ein herzliches Willkommen an den neuling.

LG

Edit: Wieso der Rank als Ex-BenchMarc?
Es gibt nur einen wahren BenchMarc!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2013)

Grafikkarte und Festplatte in der Ostfront - Edition?
Dann mal an dieser Stelle natürlich ein fettes Welcome PCGH_Phil und maat et joot Marc


----------



## Robonator (14. Juli 2013)

Hau rein Marc, ich hoffe man sieht dich dennoch im Forum rumeiern  

Die Platte ist genial, die hat ihren eigenen Winterpelz   


Achja ein willkommen dann an den Phil


----------



## Diweex (14. Juli 2013)

Mist mein Namensvetter geht
Adios Amigo.

gruß

diweex


----------



## XD-User (14. Juli 2013)

Marc, du warst der erste Redakteur den ich ins Herz geschlossen habe bei PCGH und da wirst du auch bleiben, alles gute auf deinem weiteren Weg. Lass dich hier aber oft genug blicken Herr Benchmarc 
Wird man dich vllt bei einem anderen Hardware mäßigen Magazin und/oder Seite finden?

Halli hallo neuer CPU Mensch 

Schöne Woche, auch wenn man sehr sehr staubige Sachen findet die den Raff erschrecken (der uns hoffentlich für immer erhalten bleibt)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Juli 2013)

Ich gehe nach Berlin.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Juli 2013)

Ah - vom tiefen Süden in die Zivilisation.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Juli 2013)

XD-User schrieb:


> Schöne Woche, auch wenn man sehr sehr staubige Sachen findet die den Raff erschrecken (der uns hoffentlich für immer erhalten bleibt)


 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich irgendwann sterbe, ist enorm groß.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## the.hai (14. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich gehe nach Berlin.


 
Auch eine feine Wahl 

Darf man fragen wo es dich hintreibt?


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich irgendwann sterbe, ist enorm groß.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Warten wir mal 20 Jahre dann besprechen wir das nochmal


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich gehe nach Berlin.


 
Na dann viel Spaß beim Feiern, die versteckten "Studenten - Clubs" (man kommt teilweise nur mit dem richtigen Kennwort beim verdeckten Einlasser rein ) sollte man erlebt haben.


----------



## SXFreak (14. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Kaum? Das waren fünf Jahre und vier Monate


 
Auf der Teamseite im Heft hatte ich den Aufstieg des Herrn Sauter vom Volontär zum Redakteur
verfolgt und ich dachte, er wird das nächste Redakteurs-Urgestein  
Aber nein, zack-bumm, weg ist er.
In meinem Alter vergeht die Zeit gefühlt schneller


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2013)

Marc, machs gut! Du bist und bleibst für viele hier im Forum (mich eingeschlossen) ein Vorbild ! Man sieht sich doch bestimmt auf diversen Messen, oder? Nebenbei: Wenn du die Autofahrt in euer Quatier in Laatzen mit mir am Steuer überstanden hast, dann hast du in Berlin gute Überlebenschancen !
Wenn du Tipps bei der akustischen Gestaltung der neuen Unterkunft brauchst melde dich - haben wir ja schon mal durch . In Berlin gibts auf Wunsch sogar Vor-Ort-Service, ist nicht so weit... 
Nebenbei hab ichs ja die letzten Wochen schon geahnt wer gehen wird nach diversen Winks und "Angeboten"...
Wird y33h@ dann eigentlich reaktiviert oder bleibst du auf dem Acc?

Achso: Und herzlich willkommen Philipp! Auf einen gelungenen Einstieg - lass dich nicht ärgern !


----------



## Progs-ID (15. Juli 2013)

Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an.  Alles Gute Marc und Danke für die vielen guten Artikel.  Und ein herzliches Willkommen auch von mir an  Philipp.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (15. Juli 2013)

Hau rein Marc  und alles Gute für die Zukunft 

Willkommen Phil


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juli 2013)

Von mir auch noch mal alles Gute an Neuzugang und Deserteur - marcs gut und phil Erfolg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Juli 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wo es dich hintreibt?


Nach Berlin ^^



SXFreak schrieb:


> Auf der Teamseite im Heft hatte ich den Aufstieg des Herrn Sauter vom Volontär zum Redakteur
> verfolgt und ich dachte, er wird das nächste Redakteurs-Urgestein.


War 9 Monate Praktikant und Freier Mitarbeiter und hatte noch davor mal die Redaktion besucht.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn du Tipps bei der akustischen Gestaltung der neuen Unterkunft brauchst melde dich - haben wir ja schon mal durch. In Berlin gibts auf Wunsch sogar Vor-Ort-Service, ist nicht so weit ...


Versprechen angenommen! 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wird y33h@ dann eigentlich reaktiviert oder bleibst du auf dem Acc?


Weiter als PCGH_Marc.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (15. Juli 2013)

Schade ... ich werd die coolen Videos von dir vermissen :/

Was machste in Berlin ? 
Mfg


----------



## FraSiWa (15. Juli 2013)

Wie kannst du nur Marc? 
Trotzdem alles gute für deine Zukunft und herzlich Wilkommen Phil.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juli 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen Phil!

Und eine gute Zukunft für Marc.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2013)

... und was machen wir jetzt - so ohne *BenchMarc* ???

Alles Gute dir, schön, dass du uns hier im Forum (etwas) erhalten bleibst

Phil; dir wünsche ich einen guten Start - wirst die entstehende Lücke stopfen müssen
Wir sind aber eigentlich alle ganz nett und schmeissen selten mit Mainboards und Grafikkarten


----------



## PCGH_Phil (16. Juli 2013)

Auch von mir an der Stelle nochmal alles Gute an Marc. Danke für die Einweisungen (obwohl ich sicher noch ein Weilchen brauche, bis ich alles gecheckt habe...)

Und danke ans Forum für's Willkommen


----------



## Horstinator90 (17. Juli 2013)

Schade das Marc geht.. ich fand ja Marc und Raff am besten!  mal schauen wie sich Philipp behaupten kann


----------



## Tigris (20. Juli 2013)

Das ist ja echt schade..alles Gute weiterhin!


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2013)

Schade! Wenn's dich aber in die Hauptstadt zieht, dann wird's schon recht sein so. Die schnellen Antworten hier im Forum und natürlich die tollen Artikel waren immer 1A. Viel Erfolg und machs gut.

PCGH-Phil,
herzlich Willkommen an dieser Stelle!
Marc hat ordentlich vorgelegt. Wollen wir doch mal sehen, was du daraus machst...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2013)

Aha, da verlässt einer das sinkende Schiff. 
Pass aber auf, in Berlin ist alles ein paar Nummern größer als in Fürth. 

Willkommen, Phil.


----------



## mowglie (22. Juli 2013)

Schade dass der Bench-Marc geht. Ich habe die PCGH ziemlich genau zum ersten Mal gekauft als er begonnen hat (und übrigens keine Ausgabe verpasst).


----------



## Horstinator90 (22. Juli 2013)

wann sieht man das erste vom PCGH-Phil?


----------



## AlexKL77 (22. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nach Berlin ^^


 
Und darf man fragen wohin genau es geht oder willst du das partout nicht publik machen?
Auf jeden Fall auch von mir Alles Gute für die Zukunft!


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Juli 2013)

Schade, wech isser...ABER: Willkommen bei uns in Berlin!!! Einfach PN falls du "überlebenstipps" brauchst  Tipp eins: benutze bloß nicht als Zugezogener das Wort "Kiez" erkennt dich sofort jeder Berliner und versuche nicht zu berlinern ("icke, dette...ist falsch! so wie man im allgemeinen nicht versuchen sollte Dialekte nachzumachen, wenn man sie nicht kann, aber der berliner Charme ist da oft etwas gnadenloser), Tipp zwei: S-Bahn fährt meistens nicht so wie es ausgeschildert ist

edit: wie unhöflich :/ Janz vergessen> willkommen Phil


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. März 2014)

Mittlerweile kann ich es eigentlich verraten 

http://www.golem.de/specials/autor-marc-sauter/


----------



## GoldenMic (25. März 2014)

Ich denke mal deine treuen Fans und Verehrer wussten das schon.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. März 2014)

Hach, herrlich! Hab ich Verehrer?


----------



## GoldenMic (25. März 2014)

Ich schau leider nicht so oft bei Golem vorbei wie ich es eigentlich wollte!


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2014)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kann ich es eigentlich verraten
> 
> Marc Sauter - Golem.de


 
Du wurdest doch dort schon längst von uns gesichtet!


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. März 2014)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hach, herrlich! Hab ich Verehrer?


 So häufig, wie inzwischen über Tests von Golem.de auf PCGH.de berichtet wird, hast du die nicht nur in der Leserschaft ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. März 2014)

Das nennt sich Synergie


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. März 2014)

Ssssssaaauuuti! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Februar 2015)

Maaaaaausi!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2015)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hach, herrlich! Hab ich Verehrer?



Ja hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Februar 2015)

Ihr Leichenschänder. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (22. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für viele Gute Artikel @ (Bench)Mark und alles gute und Gesundheit für die Zukunft.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Februar 2015)

Raff scheint ja der Ansicht zu sein, ich bin schon ne Leiche


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Februar 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ihr Leichenschänder.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Also bitte, wahre Liebe kennt keine Grenzen, weder räumlich noch zeitlich


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Also bitte, wahre Liebe kennt keine Grenzen, weder räumlich noch zeitlich



Meinst du mit "räumlich" groß im Sinne von groß?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2015)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Raff scheint ja der Ansicht zu sein, ich bin schon ne Leiche



Raff ist eifersüchtig


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Februar 2015)

Eifrig beim Spammen und süchtig nach scharfen Sachen, jau! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2015)

Die mickrige Portion reicht aber nicht um allen Lesern ne Tüte mit dabei zu packen als Geschmacksmuster


----------



## BikeRider (23. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die mickrige Portion reicht aber nicht um allen Lesern ne Tüte mit dabei zu packen als Geschmacksmuster



Gibts dann vielleicht als Prämie fürn PCGH-ABO


----------

